# Visiting Mexico



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I am going to the Mayan Riviera in a couple of weeks. This will be my third visit to Mexico and my first to Quintana Roo. I will be staying at a nice resort for one week. The suite has a full kitchen where I hope to prepare some of my own meals. I plan to visit Tulum and Xcaret. 

How much Mexican currency should I bring? Would it be better to do the exchange at my bank, or to wait till I get to YYZ, where I have a connection?


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

If you're going to buy Mexican currency at the bank, make sure you give yourself some lead time. Most banks only keep USD and maybe Euros on-hand, all other currency may have to be ordered. TD says 2 business days.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

If you have a currency exchange place nearby, they will give you a better rate and usually have pesos on hand.

If you use Interac at an ATM, you will pay a $3 Plus fee and 3% vig. With a CC you avoid the Plus fee.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

As an aside be sure to visit Chicen Itza (spelling)

The most intriguing place I have ever seen unfortunately, only one day there.

The ancient Maya are still an unexplained phenomena, like seeing West Edmonton Mall out back in my area, Northern Mb

So much history and what was/is it all about?


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Since we go to Mexico every year, we have been accumulating unused pesos for years... I think we have about a 4000 peso stash now. ATM's are plentiful where we go, even ScotiaBank ones. :encouragement:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I thought Tulum was one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen, enjoy your trip.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Cal said:


> I thought Tulum was one of the most beautiful places I have ever seen, enjoy your trip.


I agree, small but just gorgeous, Chechen Itza is much bigger and famous but quite a hike, about 3 hours one way.


On a related note we are considering Los Cobos or Pacific side for January, any experiences there as far as sightseeing, weather, is Ocean warm enough to swim? Thank you.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> 1. Chechen Itza is much bigger and famous but quite a hike, about 3 hours one way.
> 2. On a related note we are considering Los Cobos...


*1.* If OP has energy, time and the weather is not too hot, I would not miss Chichén Itzá.
*2.* Haven't been yet, but I hear Los Cabos is gorgeous. Weather might be a bit cold in Jan., unless you get lucky, you might get mid 20's. 

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> *1.* If OP has energy, time and the weather is not too hot, I would not miss Chichén Itzá.
> *2.* Haven't been yet, but I hear Los Cabos is gorgeous. Weather might be a bit cold in Jan., unless you get lucky, you might get mid 20's.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation!


1) How many people does it take to get the spelling right of the place? I can't believe I am so lazy I couldn't google it, but I am ;-)
2) Yes, I see photos and they are so gorgeous from that area, weather wise I am not sure if that is the best time to go there, more research to do.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ You can trust my spelling! 

I don't speak Yucatec Mayan, but I'm fluent in Castellano [Spanish].


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Last Jan. & Feb. were cooler than normal in Los Cabos yet I only wore jeans 5 day's evenings tend to be cool and windy.

Great time of the year to be out wandering around in the sun.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, lots of good information here! I took kcowan's advice and looked for a currency exchange. There is an International Currency Exchange at a major mall in my area and I ordered $300 in Mexican pesos at an exchange rate that seems to be almost identical to today's rate. My pesos will be ready for pickup tomorrow. I just have to show them the email. 

I just spent 25 minutes on the phone arranging the (complementary) shuttle from CUN to the resort. I wish I spoke Spanish! The agent I spoke to was pretty fluent in English but she pronounces "i" the way we pronounce "e" in English so we needed several read backs to get the details correct. But she just sent me a confirmation email so I'm set. 

Looking forward to a nice break from Canadian winter. This week is going to be very cold (for BC).

One more question: should I bring an adapter? 

Here is my conversation with the agent about this:
Me: Do I need an adapter?
Agent: No, your reservation is confirmed. 
Me: I mean an adapter for the electricity supply.
Agent: Do we have electricity?
Me: I know you have electricity. I need to know if I can plug in the charger for my cell phone. 
Agent: Oh, we have WiFi everywhere!
Me: Thank you. (sigh)

:hopelessness:

I'm hoping it will be easier once we can speak face to face LOL!


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

No you won't need an adapter plugs are the same as here.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I would take a socket adapter just in case.

Gotta love wiki:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mains_electricity_by_country


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

This might be helpful:

http://www.free-translator.com/


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't even have to go to Mexico to hear that conversation - if one is lucky, a call to one of the big-bank's call-centre will do it. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

And how would the ******[a] sound in Spanish?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

******(a) = Dineros? :hopelessness:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

What a foreigner you are Beav. :biggrin:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/******


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

MAKE SURE that you go for a snorkel in a Cenote- the Grand Cenote is astounding. And the food at some of the little roadside places near Tulum is great. Playa del Carmen is a gorgeous little town also.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Sounds like I will be run off my feet if I decide to try to see and do everything…..maybe I should stay on over Christmas…..nah! But if I like it, I will go back.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

heyjude said:


> Sounds like I will be run off my feet if I decide to try to see and do everything…...


To see and do everything you would need much more than few weeks ;-)


----------

